# Hakone Cypripedium 2015



## Hakone (Mar 8, 2015)

Cypripedium Gisela




Cypripedium Lady Dorine


----------



## John M (Mar 12, 2015)

Flower photos?


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 14, 2015)

Really too early John...


----------



## John M (Mar 14, 2015)

Seb63 said:


> Really too early John...



That was my point.


----------



## majorsm (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm only a novice, but I enjoy these pictures too!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2015)

*Update*

Cyp formosanum



Cyp Gisela



Cyp Lady Dorine


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2015)

*Update*

Cyp japonicum




Cyp Rascal




Cyp Gabriela


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking good; keep us posted.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 9, 2015)

*cypripedium japonicum*


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. How do you keep animals from eating them?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2015)

I use snail grain


----------



## Ray (Apr 10, 2015)

Is that what those blue pellets are?


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2015)

Ray said:


> Is that what those blue pellets are?
> 
> 
> Ray Barkalow
> firstrays.com



Yes Sir


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2015)

What about squirrels and rodents?!?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't have squirrels and rodents in the garden


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 11, 2015)

Hakone said:


> I don't have squirrels and rodents in the garden



Nice. I could only dream. Squirrels, rodents, deer, the neighbor's pig...

Have to build heavy wire cages around just about everything here.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2015)

Hakone said:


> I don't have squirrels and rodents in the garden


How is that possible? We have them all over NYC, much less than in the countryside. !!!
My Ex from Berlin told me people had hunted them to extinction in DE but I didn't believe her..


----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2015)

*update*

Aki



Gisela



Lady Dorine



Rascal


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice sights for an oncoming spring


----------



## Hakone (Apr 12, 2015)

*cypripedium Beet Nr.1*


----------



## Hakone (Apr 15, 2015)

*update*

cypripedium japonicum








cypripedium formosanum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, the formosanum are sure moving quickly!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2015)

*cypripedium japonicum*


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2015)

Cool. The japonicum leaves coming up look like deer had bitten the end off


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2015)

cypripedium japonicum Nr.2




cypripedium japonicum Nr.3




cypripedium Lady Dorine


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2015)

Looking good, keep us posted.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 28, 2015)

How exciting! Beautiful Cypripediums.


----------



## Marco (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep the photos coming. Thanks


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice! :clap:


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2015)

*cypripedium Lady Dorine*


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2015)

cypripedium japonicum




cypripedium Lady Dorine




Aki , Rascal , Gisela und Gabriela 




cypripedium Gabriela




cypripedium Aki und Rascal


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2015)

I like Lady Dorine's growth habit. Nice, full clumps too - nicely done. How long have you had your japonicum? By the looks of the lip, I'd say they're from China rather than Japan, true?


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2015)

I have japonicum 3 years ago. They come from China.


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2015)

*cypripedium henryi*


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2015)

another japonicum




cypripedium x ventricosum yellow


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2015)

Mehr, mehr!


----------



## FloraStar (May 6, 2015)

What a great series of photos! It was lovely to "watch" the leaves and flower emerge throughout the thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2015)

cypripedium henryi


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2015)

cypripedium Rascal




cypripedium Aki







cypripedium guttatum




section Trigonopedia


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2015)

*cypripedium henryi*


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2015)

*cypripedium shanxiense*


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2015)

*cypripedium henryi*


----------



## PotomacV (May 10, 2015)

Nice!:clap:


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2015)

cypripedium Aki




cypripedium Gisela








cypripedium parviflorum var. planipetalum


----------



## Secundino (May 12, 2015)

So wunderschön! Thanks for sharing all this beauty!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2015)

Nice planipetalum! I think your shanxiense is something else however - a parviflorum type probably.


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2015)

cypripedium guttatum lowland form




cypripedium guttatum montane form


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Hakone (May 17, 2015)

Gabriela, Rascal und Aki


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

Awesome garden. I especially love the last photo.

Thanks


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2015)

*cypripedium Bill*


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing again.


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2015)

*cypripedium kentuckiense x microsanos*


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2015)

You can really see the kentuckiense coming through in that last one - nice!


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2015)

The coloring on the bill and kentuckiense x micranthos is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2015)

*cypripedium guttatum*


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2015)

Hakone said:


>


Excellent.


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2015)

*cypripedium guttatum*


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2015)

This is such a cute species. Too bad it is so heat sensitive.


----------



## Hakone (May 28, 2015)

*cypripedium lentiginosum*


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2015)

*cypripedium lengitinosum*


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2015)

cypripedium Ivory








cypripedium lichiangense


----------



## naoki (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow, C. lengitinosum looks amazing. You are growing this one in pots? How are you growing it?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2015)

In Garden with volkanic Stone.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 9, 2015)

*cypripedium Oliver*


----------



## Hakone (Jun 9, 2015)

*cypripedium lichiangense*


----------



## Secundino (Jun 9, 2015)

Waaaahsinnn!!!! 
Just amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 14, 2015)

Wonderful!!!


----------

